# how to feed tropheus fry???



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

i found a single fry in my tank, it is hanging around the rocks on the bottom. how do i feed this little guy without over feeding the adults?

i dont want to cause bloat and kill fish again.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Let him scrape and eat algae and diatoms. He's survived this long without you.

OR...
Mix some finely ground flake into some water, and use a syringe or dropper or baster to target it in his area?


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks...

i'll leave it alone.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

but if you want to help...the baster idea is one of the best.


----------

